# Digitalisierung - Was haltet ihr von den Ansichten von Prof. Manfred Spitzer?



## RyzA (11. September 2018)

Hallo!


Ich habe gestern "Hart aber fair" gesehen. Da ging es um das Thema "Wie gefährlich sind Handys?"
Video: Schulverweis fuers Handy... - Hart aber fair - ARD | Das Erste

Dort ist mir Prof. Manfred Spitzer mit seinen Ansichten gleich negativ aufgefallen. Er stellte  (digitale) Medienkompetenz in Frage und war sehr ablehnend. Er fordert auch Handy Nutzung erst ab 18 usw.

Wenn ich mal aus Wikipedia zitiere



> *Bücher*
> 
> Der Mensch: zum Lernen geboren
> 
> ...



Aber er trifft auch auf Kritik aus der Fachwelt:



> *Kritik an Arbeitsweise*
> 
> Christian Stöcker kritisiert Spitzers Arbeitsweise als unwissenschaftlich. Stöcker monierte im März 2018 in seiner Kolumne bei Spiegel Online,
> 
> ...



und



> *Wissenschaftliche Kontroversen*
> 
> Unter anderem griffen die Medienpsychologen Markus Appel und Constanze Schreiner Spitzers Thesen zur „Digitalen Demenz“ auf, und stellten ihnen entsprechende Meta-Analysen zu den Auswirkungen digitaler Medien gegenüber.Diese widersprächen den von Spitzer behaupteten entwicklungsschädlichen Auswirkungen des Internets: Laut diesen Metaanalysen führe intensive Internetnutzung weder zu weniger sozialem Austausch noch zu weniger gesellschaftlich-politischem Engagement und auch seien intensive Internetnutzer keinesfalls einsamer als Wenignutzer. Des Weiteren widersprechen sie den Thesen, dass sowohl verringertes Wohlbefinden als auch Fettleibigkeit im Zusammenhang mit der Nutzung digitaler Medien stünden. Darüber hinaus führen sie Metanalysen an, die implizieren, dass weder das Lernen am Computer noch die Nutzung computerbasierter Lernspiele einen negativen Einfluss auf den Lernerfolg habe. Im Hinblick auf schriftsprachliche Kompetenzen verdeutlichten sie, dass diese keineswegs unter dem Schreiben am Computer leiden würde. Diese Arbeit fand ein breites Medienecho. Spitzer seinerseits veröffentlichte wenig später eine Erwiderung, in der er den Autoren vorwarf, sich auf eine veraltete Datenlage zu berufen, und nochmals neuere Studien zitierte, die seine Thesen doch belegen würden. In einer weiteren Replik von Appel und Schreiner werden argumentative Fehler Spitzers aufgezeigt und die ursprüngliche Kritik wird erneut wissenschaftlich bekräftigt. Zusammenfassend kommen sie zu dem Schluss, „die einseitige Perspektive von Spitzer verunklare den Blick auf die Chancen und Risiken des Lebens in einer digitalen Welt.“



Quelle: Wikipedia - Manfred Spitzer

Was meint ihr dazu? Also ich finde das Herr Spitzer eine zu einseitige und negative Haltung gegenüber Ditalisierung hat und sie per se schlecht redet.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (11. September 2018)

Wenn man auf "Experten" hört...
Das Fernsehen popelt für jede Diskussionen selbsternannte Experten aus der Urne anstatt Wissende zu kontaktieren. Hauptsache es ist was negatives und man produziert Unsicherheit beim Zuschauer damit dieser sich nicht um tatsächliche Probleme kümmert. 
Brot und Spiele.... mehr liefert das Fernsehen nicht.


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2018)

SativaBongharzia schrieb:


> Wenn man auf "Experten" hört...
> Das Fernsehen popelt für jede Diskussionen selbsternannte Experten aus der Urne anstatt Wissende zu kontaktieren. Hauptsache es ist was negatives und man produziert Unsicherheit beim Zuschauer damit dieser sich nicht um tatsächliche Probleme kümmert.
> Brot und Spiele.... mehr liefert das Fernsehen nicht.


Naja, wenn du dir mal seine Seite anguckst, wirst du erkennen, dass er schon Kompetenzen hat. Umsonst ist er auch nicht Professor. Nur finde ich seine Ansichten etwas hart.
Und pauschal hier gegen *das* Fernsehen zu wettern, ist der Diskussion auch nicht gerade förderlich. Stichwort: Medienkompetenz!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (11. September 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Naja, wenn du dir mal seine Seite anguckst, wirst du erkennen, dass er schon Kompetenzen hat. Umsonst ist er auch nicht Professor. Nur finde ich seine Ansichten etwas hart.
> Und pauschal hier gegen *das* Fernsehen zu wettern, ist der Diskussion auch nicht gerade förderlich.



Klar kann der was auf dem Kasten haben. 
Ich selbst habe es mir nicht angeschaut. 
Ich bin halt der Meinung dass der gesunde Menschenverstand eingeschaltet sein sollte wenn man am Leben teilnehmen möchte. 
Wie es Kävin und Schakeline mit ihrem Nachwuchs handhaben ist mir vollkommen Wurst und was ein Professor dazu sagt auch. Das deutsche Schulsystem ist doch eh verkorkst da die einzelnen Länder ihr eigenes Süppchen kochen. So kann man sich als Berliner Abiturient in Baden-Württemberg anhören man hätte ein Gymnasium besuchen sollen. 
Deswegen ; die Probleme die im Fernsehen dargestellt werden und die Probleme vor denen man täglich steht haben ganz selten miteinander zu tun. 
Aber Hauptsache man zerreißt sich das Maul über Dinge die wir nicht ändern können anstatt zusammen echte Probleme zu bewältigen.
Deswegen sind für mich die "TV-Experten" keine Experten in dem Sinne da sie die tatsächliche Situation im Alltag bei Otto Normalverbraucher selten treffen.


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2018)

SativaBongharzia schrieb:


> Deswegen ; die Probleme die im Fernsehen dargestellt werden und die Probleme vor denen man täglich steht haben ganz selten miteinander zu tun.
> Aber Hauptsache man zerreißt sich das Maul über Dinge die wir nicht ändern können anstatt zusammen echte Probleme zu bewältigen.
> Deswegen sind für mich die "TV-Experten" keine Experten in dem Sinne da sie die tatsächliche Situation im Alltag bei Otto Normalverbraucher selten treffen.


Wieso? Das ist doch ein Thema was sehr viele betrifft und auch praxisbezogen. Ich verstehe deine Einwände nicht.
Und auch nicht deine ablehnende Haltung gegenüber dem Fernsehen.


----------



## efdev (11. September 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Naja, wenn du dir mal seine Seite anguckst, wirst du erkennen, dass er schon Kompetenzen hat. Umsonst ist er auch nicht Professor.



Nur weil der Name nach was klingt ist man kein Experte.
Der Herr scheint sich ja nicht besonders mit allen Ansichten/Perspektiven zu beschäftigen sondern will nur seine Ansicht bestätigen und verbreiten sonst würde es gar nicht erst die Kritik geben.

Ich hab mich jetzt noch nicht näher mit der Person beschäftigt aber was ich bisher gelesen hab erinnert mich an Prof. Thomasius der sieht auch immer nur das Böse und wehe jemand hat was anderes festgestellt oder seine Weltuntergangsprognosen treten nicht ein


----------



## Two-Face (11. September 2018)

Das Problem, dass Jugendliche (und insbesondere Kinder) zu viel Zeit mit dem Smartphone verbringen, ist wohl ein sehr, sehr praxisbezogenes Problem.

Guckt man sich mal an, wie motorisch zurückgeblieben heutzutage schon Vorschulkinder sind, so muss es da irgendwo eine Diskrepanz in der Erziehung im Bezug auf körperliche Aktivitäten sein.
Dazu kommt, dass Kinder heute immer häufiger krank werden. Früher hat man draußen im Sandkasten gespielt oder hat einfach im Garten ein Loch gebuddelt. Man war draußen, hatte Kontakt mit der Natur, das Immunsystem passte sich dem konsequent an und man hat durch Spielen, Rennen, Laufen usw. die Motorik entwickelt.
Wenn ich sehe, dass heutzutage schon 4-jährige ein Tablet haben.

Man muss jetzt nicht allem zusitmmen, was Manfred Spitzer sagt (sein Buch _Digitale Demenz_ habe ich vor Jahren schon mal gelesen, seine Aussagen kenne ich nur zu gut) aber im Bezug auf Überbenutzung Digitaler Medien hat er durchaus recht.


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2018)

Endlich mal ein konstruktiver Beitrag zum Thema...



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das Problem, dass Jugendliche (und insbesondere Kinder) zu viel Zeit mit dem Smartphone verbringen, ist wohl ein sehr, sehr praxisbezogenes Problem.
> 
> Guckt man sich mal an, wie motorisch zurückgeblieben heutzutage schon Vorschulkinder sind, so muss es da irgendwo eine Diskrepanz in der Erziehung im Bezug auf körperliche Aktivitäten sein.
> Dazu kommt, dass Kinder heute immer häufiger krank werden. Früher hat man draußen im Sandkasten gespielt oder hat einfach im Garten ein Loch gebuddelt. Man war draußen, hatte Kontakt mit der Natur, das Immunsystem passte sich dem konsequent an und man hat durch Spielen, Rennen, Laufen usw. die Motorik entwickelt.
> ...


Das Kinder und Jugendliche zuviel am Smartphone sind da stimme ich zu. Auch Erwachsene, von denen sie sich das abgucken. Auch sollten Kinder nicht zu früh damit in Kontakt kommen. Und die Eltern genau hingucken was sie machen.
Aber was mich noch gestört hat gestern in der Sendung: Spitzer hat gemeint, man könne Medienkompetenz, im Umgang mit digitalen Medien, nicht erlernen. Man besitzt sie nur wenn man vorher schon einen gewissen Bildungsstand hat.
Das betrifft jetzt nicht nur Handys, sondern auch alle anderen Computer mit denen man ins Internet geht. Ich bin der Meinung das man sie mit einer (vernünftigen) Nutzung des Internets erlernen kann. Und diese Ansicht haben auch die anderen dort in der Sendung vertreten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (11. September 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Wieso? Das ist doch ein Thema was sehr viele betrifft und auch praxisbezogen. Ich verstehe deine Einwände nicht.
> Und auch nicht deine ablehnende Haltung gegenüber dem Fernsehen.



Meine ablehnende Haltung zum TV kommt vom Hinterfragen, Denken und dem sich informieren was für mich nützlich ist. 
Schau mal Nachrichten. Nur schlechte Meldungen verkaufen sich gut.
Das was zur Zeit gesendet wird ist bullshit und ich habe keine Hoffnung dass sich das ändert. 
Und was soll ich mir eine Diskussion anschauen die mich nicht interessiert? Habe ich Kinder? Nein, also nicht mein Problem. Habe ich mit Kindern zu tun? Ja, und hier setze ich den Verstand ein und nicht das "gelernte" aus dem Fernsehen, denn das wäre schlimm. 
Natürlich gibt es immer wieder Themen wo man zuhören kann und deren Informationen zu nutzen versucht. Aber die Kritikfähigkeit, das Hinterfragen und die eigene Lösungsfindung muss man mit dem eigenen Gehirn bewerkstelligen.


----------



## efdev (11. September 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das Problem, dass Jugendliche (und insbesondere Kinder) zu viel Zeit mit dem Smartphone verbringen, ist wohl ein sehr, sehr praxisbezogenes Problem.
> Früher hat man draußen im Sandkasten gespielt oder hat einfach im Garten ein Loch gebuddelt. Man war draußen, hatte Kontakt mit der Natur, das Immunsystem passte sich dem konsequent an und man hat durch Spielen, Rennen, Laufen usw. die Motorik entwickelt.
> Wenn ich sehe, dass heutzutage schon 4-jährige ein Tablet haben.


Ich weiß nicht wie es bei dir in der Gegend aussieht oder ob es da Studien für Deutschland gibt aber die Plagen hier sind ständig draußen unterwegs, trotz Smartphone und Kram  
Das Problem mit den 4 Jährigen mit Tablet verstehe ich jetzt aber nicht wirklich, das ist letztendlich auch nur ein Spielzeug und kann entsprechend für alles mögliche genutzt werden.
Die Nutzung sollte halt überwacht und kontrolliert werden aber nur weil es ein Tablet und kein Stein ist ist es nicht gleich etwas schlechtes für das Kind.

Mir sind auch ehrlich gesagt noch keine Kinder untergekommen die nicht gerne Spielen und ganz viel Blödsinn draußen wie drinnen anstellen


----------



## Two-Face (11. September 2018)

Kinderaerzte schlagen Alarm: 70 Prozent der Kleinkinder spielen am Smartphone - Video - FOCUS Online
Trotz Sportvereinen: Kinder bewegen sich zu wenig - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Schau dich mal in Kindergärten und Grundschulen um.
Es ist teils auch erschreckend, welche Defizite Kinder im Schreiben haben: Fluch von Smartphone und Co.: Kinder koennen nicht mehr richtig schreiben - n-tv.de

Lesen und Schreiben (mit "Schreiben" meine ich übrigens mit Stift und Papier) ist eine Geistesleistung. Das muss man lernen, genauso wie motorische Vorgänge erst mal erlernt werden müssen. An einem Smartphone geht sowas nicht.


----------



## RtZk (11. September 2018)

Ganz unabhängig davon, was ein angeblicher Experte und auch wir dazu sagen, die Kinder werden immer und immer früher Dinge wie Smartphones und Tablets bekommen und lernen damit umzugehen, ich sehe da perse nichts Schlechtes, denn Medienkompetenz ist enorm wichtig im Berufsleben. 
Ich glaube nicht, dass die Lernfähigkeit des Gehirns darunter leidet, mit Zugriff zum Internet ist den Kinder eine gewaltige Menge an Informationen zugänglich, was dazu führt, dass die Kinder Dinge lernen die sie interessieren, und da wissen wir alle, dass es bedeutend leichter ist etwas zu lernen das einem gefällt und einen interessiert, zusätzlich zu den Lerninhalten in der Schule erhöht das nur die Herausforderung für das Gehirn, was ja gut sein soll. 
 „Wer möchte, dass aus seinen Kindern Mathematiker oder Spezialisten für Informationstechnik werden, der sorge für Fingerspiele statt für Laptops in den Kindergärten. Und wer die Schriftsprache ernst nimmt, der sollte eher für Bleistifte als für Tastaturen plädieren.“ , es gibt ja tatsächlich Eltern die ihre Kinder mit dem Ziel erziehen, dass sie besonders intelligent werden, was tatsächlich funktioniert (halbwegs intelligente Vorfahren und Eltern vorrausgesetzt), nur was ist der Nachteil davon? Die Kinder haben am Ende einen Schatten, will man das? Oder will man nicht eher, dass die Kinder eine Kindheit haben? Denn für mich klingt es als würde der Herr Professor genau das ablehnen.




Two-Face schrieb:


> Kinderaerzte schlagen Alarm: 70 Prozent der Kleinkinder spielen am Smartphone - Video - FOCUS Online
> Trotz Sportvereinen: Kinder bewegen sich zu wenig - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> Schau dich mal in Kindergärten und Grundschulen um.
> Es ist teils auch erschreckend, welche Defizite Kinder im Schreiben haben: Fluch von Smartphone und Co.: Kinder koennen nicht mehr richtig schreiben - n-tv.de
> ...



Soll ich dir verraten woran es wirklich liegt? Daran, dass die Politiker meinen man müsse den Schülern bis zur 3. Klasse keine Rechtschreibfehler korregieren, wen wundert es da ernsthaft, dass sie nicht richtig schreiben können?


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Lesen und Schreiben (mit "Schreiben" meine ich übrigens mit Stift und Papier) ist eine Geistesleistung. Das muss man lernen, genauso wie motorische Vorgänge erst mal erlernt werden müssen. An einem Smartphone geht sowas nicht.


Da stimme ich uneingeschränkt zu!
Erst sollte das richtig erlernt  und danach dann langsam an die digitalen Medien rangetastet werden.


----------



## NatokWa (11. September 2018)

Ich stehe dem Kerl sponatn Zwiespältig gegenüber .

Er schreibt rcht engstirnigen Müll frei nach dem Moto "Alles schlecht , egal wie" wobei er meiner Meinung nach zumindest in EINEM Punkt recht hat : Soziele Netzwerke (Ich nenne sie für mich eher Asoziale Netzwerke) wie Fakebock und co. haben unsere Gesellschaft nicht wirklich verbessert . Warum ? Kann man auf verschiedene ARten sehen (Was auch gut ist) aber MEINE Gründe zu dieser Sichtweise sind :

- Die Netzwerke suggerieren einem das man "überall" Freunde hat (wenn man das WILL) . Freunde die keine ECHTEN Freunde sind die einem z.B. ohne groß zu überlegen bei nem Umzug helfen würden o.Ä. geschweige denn das man die meisten im RL niemals kennenlernt . Da SIND ekien Freunde !!

- Wer bei dem "Ich hab xyz Freunde bei Fakebock" nicht mitmacht und nur seine ECHTEN Freunde da "bei sich aufnimmt" wird gerne als Looser gesehen und kanzelt sich entweder komplet wom Netzwerk ab (Womit es für diese Person seinen Sinn absolut verliert) oder setzt sich heutzutage immer weiter zunehmender Hetze aus was bis zum Selbstmord führen kann (evtl. neuestes Beispiel : Kübelböck)

- Viele rennen nur noch mit Fakebock und Whatsapp offen auf'm Handy in der Hand rum , selbst wenn sie mit "echten" Freunden unterwegs sind , sie könnten ja was "Wichtiges" verpassen .... Wozu dann überhaupt noch mit Freunden unterwegs sein fragen sich da viele und hocken eben nur noch wie Zombies rum damit sie bloß keine noch so banale "Nachricht" verpassen ... die selben regen sich aber gerne über das Riesige Regal mit "Weiberzeitungen" auf .. die auch nur aus Klatsch und Tratsch bestehen ..... praktisch nix anderes als sie Zombiehaft die ganze Zeit meinen verfolgen und kommentieren zu müßen .

Ich könnt jetzt noch über den Zwang der Selbstdarstellung vieler Streamer herziehen die damit auch noch Abartige Summen "verdienen" aber das sprengt entgültig den Rahmen .....


----------



## RtZk (11. September 2018)

Auch, wenn es mit dem Thema nicht ganz zusammen passt, aber ein echter Freund zeichnet sich sicherlich nicht dadurch aus, dass er dir bei einem Umzug helfen würde. Echte Freunde trifft man wenige im Leben, "Freunde" hingegen trifft man zahlreiche.


----------



## Two-Face (11. September 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Die Kinder haben am Ende einen Schatten, will man das? Oder will man nicht eher, dass die Kinder eine Kindheit haben? Denn für mich klingt es als würde der Herr Professor genau das ablehnen.


Es gab früher auch eine Kindheit ohne Smartphone und Handys.
Es macht ja Sinn, Kinder heute vielleicht früher an das Thema heranzuführen, aber da muss eben ein verantwortungsvoller Umgang her. Das Problem mit der heutigen, stark anti-autoritären Erziehung ist, dass viele Kinder praktisch alles kriegen, was sie wollen. "Hier, kriegst du dein Smartphone, mach' damit was zu willst."
Genau das hat mit verantwortungsvollem Umgang eben rein gar nichts zu tun...


RtZk schrieb:


> Soll ich dir verraten woran es wirklich liegt? Daran, dass die Politiker meinen man müsse den Schülern bis zur 3. Klasse keine Rechtschreibfehler korregieren, wen wundert es da ernsthaft, dass sie nicht richtig schreiben können?


Ich rede nicht von Rechtschreibfehlern, sondern von den motorischen Anforderungen. Deswegen wird ja auch sowas wie Schreibschrift unterrichtet.


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2018)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Ich stehe dem Kerl sponatn Zwiespältig gegenüber .
> 
> Er schreibt rcht engstirnigen Müll frei nach dem Moto "Alles schlecht , egal wie" wobei er meiner Meinung nach zumindest in EINEM Punkt recht hat : Soziele Netzwerke (Ich nenne sie für mich eher Asoziale Netzwerke) wie Fakebock und co. haben unsere Gesellschaft nicht wirklich verbessert . Warum ? Kann man auf verschiedene ARten sehen (Was auch gut ist) aber MEINE Gründe zu dieser Sichtweise sind :
> 
> ...


Also ich nutze jetzt Facebook seit 7 Jahren. Verteufeln will und kann ich es nicht.  Es hat seine Vor - und Nachteile. 
Auf Hetzseiten treibe ich mich eh nicht rum.  Und weiß was Dreck ist und was nicht.
Ich habe dadurch alte Klassenkameraden und Freunde wieder gefunden. Und neue Freunde dazu gewonnen.
Natürlich unterscheide ich auch zwischen Bekannten, Freunden und guten Freunden.
Mit einen engen kleineren Personenkreis treffe ich mich auch im Reallife regelmäßig. 
In Whatsapp habe ich nur Kontakte welche ich auch persönlich kenne. Familie, Freunde und Arbeitskollegen.


----------



## RtZk (11. September 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Es gab früher auch eine Kindheit ohne Smartphone und Handys.
> Es macht ja Sinn, Kinder heute vielleicht früher an das Thema heranzuführen, aber da muss eben ein verantwortungsvoller Umgang her. Das Problem mit der heutigen, stark anti-autoritären Erziehung ist, dass viele Kinder praktisch alles kriegen, was sie wollen. "Hier, kriegst du dein Smartphone, mach' damit was zu willst."
> Genau das hat mit verantwortungsvollem Umgang eben rein gar nichts zu tun...



Das meinte ich gar nicht, für mich klang es als würde der Herr wollen, dass generell alle Spiele, die die Eltern mit ihren Kindern spielen darauf ausgelegt sein sollen zu lernen und zu "tranieren". Nach meiner Meinung sollte ein Kind eine Kindheit haben dürfen und dementsprechend spielen und spaß haben, ohne gezwungen irgendeinen für ein kleines Kind irrelvanten Müll lernen zu müssen. Ob ich nun ein Brettspiel oder ein Spiel am Handy spiele? Keine Ahnung ob das einen Unterschied macht, als ich noch ein kleines Kind war, gab es letzteres noch nicht. 
Ohne dir etwas vorwerfen zu wollen " anti-autoritären Erziehung ist, dass viele Kinder praktisch alles kriegen, was sie wollen. "Hier, kriegst du dein Smartphone, mach' damit was zu willst." " , aber das klingt schon sehr danach, dass du dir autoritäre Erziehung wünscht, die zu 99% Gewalt beinhaltet, ich hoffe mal sehr ich habe das nur missinterepretiert.


----------



## Two-Face (11. September 2018)

Autoritäre Erziehung heißt erst mal an aller erste Stelle, dass die Eltern Autorität ausstrahlen. Warum das zu 99% mit Gewalt verbunden sein soll, ist mir jetzt schleierhaft, ich glaube du hast da das Konzept fehlinterpretiert oder verbindest das mit dem Bild vom prügelnden Vater und der Mutter mit den Nudelholz...

Eigentlich will ich darauf nicht so arg weiter eingehen, da (Kindes)Erziehung ein ganzes Thema für sich ist. 
Ich rede nicht davon, ein Kind rund um die Uhr "an die Leine" zu nehmen. Auch nicht, dass irgendwann die berüchtigte Watschn herhalten soll. 
Nur davon, dass man einem Kind eben nicht einfach alles in den Rachen schieben sollte, wenn man will, dass es später sich in der Schule bemüht und so etwas wie Fleiß an den Tag legt.
Zumindest bei mir war es so, dass es eine Belohnung nur für eine Art von Fleiß gab (Schulnoten, Zimmer aufgeräumt, der Mutter mal bei der Wäsche helfen...). 
Ich habe so den Eindruck, dass dies bei vielen heutigen Kindern einfach nicht mehr der Fall ist, und deswegen Respekt und Fleiß langsam abhanden kommen.


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2018)

Was mir hier im Forum auch öfter aufgefallen ist: andere soziale Netzwerke und das Fernsehen werden sehr kritisch gesehen - teilweise komplett verweigert.
Das kann jeder so machen wie er will - ist ja kein Zwang. Mich hat meine Frau damals auch überredet Facebook zu nutzen. Ich hatte mich lange dagegen gewehrt.
Aber zur Medienkompetenz gehört für mich eben auch zu differenzieren/filtern und sich die Inhalte der Medien/Netzwerke/Plattformen genauer anzugucken.
Das Forum hier ist ja auch eine Art soziales Netzwerk, bzw Community.  Und hier kann auch mal Streit entstehen, genauso wie in anderen Foren. Trotzdem bin ich gerne hier und meistens ist es geordnet, gesittet und friedlich.
Es hat alles seine Vor - und Nachteile!
Ich nutze allemöglichen Plattformen gerne und beschränke mich nicht nur auf eine.
Auch habe ich mich früher immer gewehrt ein Handy zu nutzen weil es für mich nur ein mobiles Telefon war. Aber seitdem ich mein erstes Smartphone gekauft hatte möchte ich nicht mehr darauf verzichten.
Also mal über den Tellerand gucken und manche Sachen erstmal angucken/ausprobieren bevor man rummeckert.


----------



## freaky1978 (11. September 2018)

Ein interessantes Thema aber man stelle sich die Frage welche Formen es von intelligenz gibt...also wie einige hier schon geschrieben haben gibt es da mehrere
Ansätze und auf die Förderung kommt es an. Ja es stimmt Medienkompetenz ist eine wichtige Sache aber muss man schon als Kind mit Tablet oder Handy rumlaufen ?
 Da aber leider solche Kinder eine soziale Ausgrenzung erleben müssen da das ja hipp ist schwimmen alle mit dem Strom  aber alles was über die 
reine Bedienung hinausgeht überfordert...dann heisst es NEUKAUF oder Reparatur. 
So und jetzt ist man in dem Bereich wo sich die Spreu von Weizen trennt 
 um es mal zu veranschaulichen da wir ja in einen Hardwareforum sind Wissen wir alle es gibt A.Den Fertig PC Käufer B.Menschen die sich ihren PC selber nach
ihren Wünschen zusammenbauen. 
Das sind 2 Spezies der erste will das Ding nur haben, es nutzen und nach X Jahren landet das Teil auf den Wertstoffhof clevere Artgenossen freuen sich über die Vielfalt in den Containern. 
Letztere der beiden Spezies nutzt seinen Rechner auch aber mit dem Unterschied das 
dies meistens so lange ist das die Hardware lange genutzt wird und durch elektrischen Verschleiss Mainboard o.ä sich nicht mehr erneuern lässt während dieser
Nutzungszeit wird immer alles erneuert oder verbessert sofern dies Möglich ist bzw. es sich noch lohnt.  
Aber was soll jetzt damit gezeigt werden also nehmen 
wir mal 2 Begriffe 1.Theoretische Intelligenz 2. Praktische Intelligenz diese beiden sollten im Gleichgewicht sein. Den was bringt mir Wissen wenn ich es nur theoretisch Umsetze also blubb,blaa,blubb,bla aber wenn es um praktische Umsetzung geht braucht man immer andere .
 Mit anderen Worten Wissen ist zwar Macht aber nur wenn ich dieses Wissen auch alltäglich Umsetze also praktisch kann man dieses auch lange speichern.
 Reine Theorie lässt jeden verblöden den irgendwann ist die Festplatte voll und dann mit 66 Jahren besteht das Leben aus: Langeweile, Vereinen, Vergesslichkeit und der Unfähigkeit irgendetwas selber zu machen da man ja immer andere braucht weil man nie gelernt hat etwas praktisch Umzusetzen . 
Also digitale Medien ja aber nicht zuerst ein Tablet sondern erstmal die Basics und vermitteln was ist das und dann aber in allen Punkten (Alter PC) und wenn 
dann daraus ein vernünftiger Umgang damit einhergeht dann kann es mehr sein. 
Als 78er Jahrgang der keinen EDV Unterricht hatte und mit C64 aufwuchs
und nur das "analoge Telefon" kannte und die ganze Endwicklung mitterleben durfte sage ich digitale Medien JA aber im richtigen Maße dann wird  das auch was 
solange da auch praktische Umsetzung bei ist.


----------



## efdev (11. September 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Lesen und Schreiben (mit "Schreiben" meine ich übrigens mit Stift und Papier) ist eine Geistesleistung. Das muss man lernen, genauso wie motorische Vorgänge erst mal erlernt werden müssen. An einem Smartphone geht sowas nicht.



Deswegen bin ich auch dafür das jedes Kind so etwas wie ein iPad oder das Acer Gegenstück in der Hand hat  
1. Die Kinder können wieder schreiben lernen (schreibe alles Digital hab noch nie so viel geschrieben wie aktuell ) 
2. Weniger Rückenschmerzen wenn man den Haufen nutzlosen Papierkram nicht mehr mit sich rumtragen muss.
3. .. gibt bestimmt noch viele andere Vorteile die ich nicht benennen kann


----------



## shootme55 (11. September 2018)

Der Fehler an der Theorie des besseren Lernens mit digitalen Medien ist davon auszugehen, dass es die Kinder tatsächlich zum lernen nutzen. In Wirklichkeit spielen gerade die Kleinsten nur sinnlos herum mit dem Teil, und dadurch kann es sehr wohl zu Defiziten kommen. 
Aber das ist nur ein kleiner Teil des Ganzen. Ganz unrecht hat der Herr sicher nicht, aber manchmal muss man auch den Mittelweg finden. Kindern digitale Medien komplett vorzuenthalten klingt in der Theorie gut, ist aber am Ende genau so zum scheitern verurteilt  wie der Kommunismus...


----------



## efdev (11. September 2018)

shootme55 schrieb:


> Der Fehler an der Theorie des besseren Lernens mit digitalen Medien ist davon auszugehen, dass es die Kinder tatsächlich zum lernen nutzen.



Die Möglichkeiten damit zu lernen sind mMn auch noch viel zu wenig vorhanden und unterstützt.
Was könnte man mit einem Tablet alles sinnvolles machen wenn es Stylus Support hat und dann in den Alltag als Werkzeug integriert wird, damit es auch als "Buch", "Zeichenpapier", "Hausaufgabenheft" usw. betrachtet wird statt als reines Spielzeug zum Surfen und Zocken.


----------



## Leob12 (11. September 2018)

efdev schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeiten damit zu lernen sind mMn auch noch viel zu wenig vorhanden und unterstützt.
> Was könnte man mit einem Tablet alles sinnvolles machen wenn es Stylus Support hat und dann in den Alltag als Werkzeug integriert wird, damit es auch als "Buch", "Zeichenpapier", "Hausaufgabenheft" usw. betrachtet wird statt als reines Spielzeug zum Surfen und Zocken.


Vor allem gibt es viele gute Lernspiele. Und ein Tablet hat auch Vorteile im Vergleich zu Büchern. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## efdev (11. September 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Und ein Tablet hat auch Vorteile im Vergleich zu Büchern.



Vorallem einen und zwar das Gewicht


----------



## RtZk (11. September 2018)

efdev schrieb:


> Vorallem einen und zwar das Gewicht



E-Book Reader ist da bedeutend besser, am Tablet zu lesen ist deutlich anstrengender.


----------



## efdev (11. September 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> E-Book Reader ist da bedeutend besser, am Tablet zu lesen ist deutlich anstrengender.



Bei guten Displays hab ich auch da kein Problem mit, aber es geht in diesem Fall auch nicht darum das es perfekt ist zum Romane lesen ist. 
Es geht um die vielfältige Nutzbarkeit von einem Tablet und darum das es für die Schüler weit mehr als Spielzeug sein könnte. 
Ich sehe daher auch kein Problem mit dem vielen Umgang von Geräten(so wie der Herr Professor), sondern eher wie damit umgegangen wird aufgrund unseren verkorksten Schulsystems und Eltern ohne Ahnung.


----------



## DKK007 (11. September 2018)

Ich finde die Aussagen und Videos von Spitzer sehr interessant. Insbesondere, wie schädlich Bildschirme für Kinderaugen sind. 

Kinder unter 14 brauchen sicher kein Smartphone. Zumal die auch nicht billig sind. Ich würde so ein teures Gerät jedenfalls keinem Kind in die Hand drücken, wo öfter mal was runterfällt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. September 2018)

allgemein: "Digitalisierung" ist was anderes als Nutzung digitaler Medien durch Kinder und bezeichnet normalerweise den Transfer bislang manueller Wertschöpfung ins digitale.




SativaBongharzia schrieb:


> Wenn man auf "Experten" hört...
> Das Fernsehen popelt für jede Diskussionen selbsternannte Experten aus der Urne anstatt Wissende zu kontaktieren. Hauptsache es ist was negatives und man produziert Unsicherheit beim Zuschauer damit dieser sich nicht um tatsächliche Probleme kümmert.
> Brot und Spiele.... mehr liefert das Fernsehen nicht.



Aussagen über die Entwicklung von Menschen sind immer schwierig. Man kann keine Experimente machen, es gibt keine vollständig erfassten geschweige denn kontrollierten Umgebungen und vor allem liegen zwischen Ursache und Wirkung ggf. Jahrzehnte. Wann immer man also mehr oder minder selbst ernannte Experten zu einem Thema befragt, dass nicht schon vor 50 Jahren auf der Tagesordnung stand, erhält man nur mehr oder minder gut zu mehr oder minder repräsentativen Beobachtungen passende Meinungen. Und Meinungen gibt es in der Regel immer eine mehr als Fachleute, da kann sich jeder Sender die gewünschte raussuchen - und desto härter desto lieber ist sie den Medien in der Regel.

Darüber hinaus hat man halt nur zwei Beobachtungen:
Die Leute nutzten immer mehr ""Smart""geräte und die Leute werden immer unfähiger, mit der physischen Realität umzugehen. (Habe ich im Urlaub wieder wunderbare Beispiele gesehen. Wieso fliegt man eigentlich überhaupt noch in fremde Städte, wenn man dort dann 30% der Zeit auf Maps muss und den Rest mit Whatapps verbringt?)
Als dritten Punkt möchte ich noch ergänzen: Und sie wollen es nicht anders.

Schade ist halt nur, dass es am Ende andere ausbaden müssen, wenn die Gören null Sozialkompetenz haben und eine Aufmerksamkeitsspanne, die nicht mal zum Regale einräumen reicht geschweige denn zur sicheren Fortbewegung im Straßenverkehr.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Aussagen und Videos von Spitzer sehr interessant. Insbesondere, wie schädlich Bildschirme für Kinderaugen sind.
> 
> Kinder unter 14 brauchen sicher kein Smartphone. Zumal die auch nicht billig sind. Ich würde so ein teures Gerät jedenfalls keinem Kind in die Hand drücken, wo öfter mal was runterfällt.



Die durchschnittliche deutsche 2-Elternteile-plus-1-Kind-Familie dürfte mindestens ein Alt-Smartphone pro Jahr über haben, dass sie dem Nachwuchs gegeben kann.


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> allgemein: "Digitalisierung" ist was anderes als Nutzung digitaler Medien durch Kinder und bezeichnet normalerweise den Transfer bislang manueller Wertschöpfung ins digitale.


Es soll hier ja  nicht nur um Kinder und digitale Medien gehen, sondern auch um Digitalisierung im Allgemeinen.


----------



## Leob12 (11. September 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Aussagen und Videos von Spitzer sehr interessant. Insbesondere, wie schädlich Bildschirme für Kinderaugen sind.
> 
> Kinder unter 14 brauchen sicher kein Smartphone. Zumal die auch nicht billig sind. Ich würde so ein teures Gerät jedenfalls keinem Kind in die Hand drücken, wo öfter mal was runterfällt.



Wieso brauchen sie unter 14 Jahren kein Smartphone? Woher diese willkürliche Grenze? 

Und who the hell cares was für ein Gerät die Eltern kaufen? Das ist rein deren Entscheidung, und wenn das Kind zwei iPhone X zerstört hat und gerade das dritte bekommt, dann mag das zwar vielleicht nicht sinnvoll sein, aber es ist die Entscheidung des Elternteils, warum soll ich da reinreden oder mich gar aufregen? Sinnlose Nerven...

Und billig, mit Neuvertrag bekommt man das Gerät billiger/gratis, denn einen Mobilfunkvertrag brauchen sie so oder so. Eltern sind dann auch Bestandskunden, holen sich ein neues Gerät und das Kind bekommt das alte. Eventuell sogar mit einer Wertkarte, wie früher. Nur hat man heute halt Datenvolumen drauf und keine Minuten und SMS so wie früher^^

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (11. September 2018)

Ich hatte mein erstes Handy auch erst mit 14 und habe bis heute weder Mobilfunkvertrag noch Smartphone. Kann nicht sagen, dass mir etwas fehlt.


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2018)

Einen Mobilfunkvertrag habe ich auch nicht. Aber das "Smarty" gebe ich nicht mehr her.


----------



## Leob12 (11. September 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mein erstes Handy auch erst mit 14 und habe bis heute weder Mobilfunkvertrag noch Smartphone. Kann nicht sagen, dass mir etwas fehlt.


Ich hatte mein erstes Handy mit 7 Jahren, also bin ich dafür dass Kinder mit 7 Jahren das erste Smartphone haben. Kann nicht sagen, dass mir dadurch Schaden entstanden ist. 
Und was jetzt?


----------



## NatokWa (12. September 2018)

Ich hatte mein erstes Handy mit 14 , aber NUR weil ich da mein lehre antrat und ich es mir dadruch leisten konnte ... hmmm das gute alte Siemens Savy weil ich nicht das bekloppte Alcatel "One-touch-Easy" haben wollte *g* ... aber egal

Heutzutage ist es doch fast schon egal WIE wissen vermitelt wird in der Schule ... ich kriege das reine Kotzen wenn ich es auf der ARbveit mit Lerlingen zu tun bekomme welche ABI haben .... früher mal die "Elite" und heute oft die dümmsten Kackbratzen die man auftreiben kann .... die bestätigen das sogar selbst , das ist das schlimmste dran . Hab seit letzte Woche nen neuen Lehrling in meiner Abteilung ... Abi mit Durchschnitt 3.9 ... welcher mir Bestigt : Abi ist nur noch reines auswendig lernen von Nutzlosen Sachen ohne JEGLICHE anforderung den Mist auch PRAKTISCH einsetzen zu können ... was soll das bidde ?!? Und dann 36% mehr Studienanfänger als letztes Jahr ? Für welche nicht vorhandenen Stellen studieren die ? Wir haben 3!! Studierte Chemiker im Betrieb die nen Hilfsarbeiter-Job haben weil sie NIX finden .... und trotzdem wird studiert auf teufel komme raus .... hatte vor 3 Wochen einen Ferienarbeiter der nichtmal die einfachsten zusammenhönge kapiert hat und Fauler ist als Garfield .... und der will Psychologie studieren ..... alle haben gelacht .... er meinte es ernst ..... Den gleuben an die aktuelle Generation habe ich damit so langsam entgültig verlohren , an das Bildungssystem sowiso ......


----------



## Leob12 (12. September 2018)

Naja ist immer so eine Sache, einerseits hinhauen, andererseits selbst eine grausige Rechtschreibung.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. September 2018)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Ich hatte mein erstes Handy mit 14 , aber NUR weil ich da mein lehre antrat und ich es mir dadruch leisten konnte ... hmmm das gute alte Siemens Savy weil ich nicht das bekloppte Alcatel "One-touch-Easy" haben wollte *g* ... aber egal
> 
> Heutzutage ist es doch fast schon egal WIE wissen vermitelt wird in der Schule ... ich kriege das reine Kotzen wenn ich es auf der ARbveit mit Lerlingen zu tun bekomme welche ABI haben .... früher mal die "Elite" und heute oft die dümmsten Kackbratzen die man auftreiben kann .... die bestätigen das sogar selbst , das ist das schlimmste dran . Hab seit letzte Woche nen neuen Lehrling in meiner Abteilung ... Abi mit Durchschnitt 3.9 ... welcher mir Bestigt : Abi ist nur noch reines auswendig lernen von Nutzlosen Sachen ohne JEGLICHE anforderung den Mist auch PRAKTISCH einsetzen zu können ... was soll das bidde ?!? Und dann 36% mehr Studienanfänger als letztes Jahr ? Für welche nicht vorhandenen Stellen studieren die ? Wir haben 3!! Studierte Chemiker im Betrieb die nen Hilfsarbeiter-Job haben weil sie NIX finden .... und trotzdem wird studiert auf teufel komme raus .... hatte vor 3 Wochen einen Ferienarbeiter der nichtmal die einfachsten zusammenhönge kapiert hat und Fauler ist als Garfield .... und der will Psychologie studieren ..... alle haben gelacht .... er meinte es ernst ..... Den gleuben an die aktuelle Generation habe ich damit so langsam entgültig verlohren , an das Bildungssystem sowiso ......



Handy und Smartphone sind zwei paar Schuhe. Mitm Handy war man als Jugendlicher erreichbar bzw. konnte bescheid sagen, wenn es länger dauerte und Treffen organisieren. Wer viel Geld investieren wollte, konnte noch Unterhaltungen per SMS führen - war aber eher unbequem. Vor allem diente das Handy also dazu, häufiger Kontakt zu haben, vor allem realen. Smartphones zusammen mit den im gleichen Zeitraum entstandenen Flatratetarifen dienen dazu, möglichst wenig real zu machen, insbesondere nicht in Kontakt mit anderen Menschen zu treten oder unterschiedliche Handlungen durchzuführen. Selbst innerhalb der elektronischen Unterhaltung, die ja schon lange vorher kritisiert wurde, haben sie zu einer einschränkenden Entwicklung geführt, weil viele insbesondere komplexere Inhalte und Spiele auf solchen Geräten schlicht nicht möglich sind. Stattdessen beschäftigten sich heute viele Leute fast ausschließlich mit Dingen, die früher als mini-Notlösungs-Zeitvertrieb galten, wenn gar nichts anderes ging und auch alle anderen Handlungen werden am Smartphone auf möglichst einfache, möglichst kleine, möglichst flüchtige/nebensächliche Schritte runtergebrochen. Eigentlich ist das komfortabel, damit man vieles nebenbei erledigen kann. Aber meiner Beobachtung nach gibt es bei vielen gar keine Hauptsache mehr, "neben" der sie solche Apps nutzen. Sondern die stellen die maximale Komplexität da, mit der die Leute überhaupt noch konfrontiert werden - und wenn das über Jahre in der Phase aktivsten Lernens geschieht,... Auch ein Hirn muss trainiert werden. Und wie du richtig schreibst: In Schulen erfolgt auch das immer weniger. Große Klassen, standardisierte Prüfungssysteme - da wird seit Jahrzehnten systematisch draufhin gearbeitet. Digitalisierter Unterricht ist dann die perfekte Vereinigung beider Trends.


----------



## RyzA (12. September 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Handy und Smartphone sind zwei paar Schuhe. Mitm Handy war man als Jugendlicher erreichbar bzw. konnte bescheid sagen, wenn es länger dauerte und Treffen organisieren. Wer viel Geld investieren wollte, konnte noch Unterhaltungen per SMS führen - war aber eher unbequem. Vor allem diente das Handy also dazu, häufiger Kontakt zu haben, vor allem realen. Smartphones zusammen mit den im gleichen Zeitraum entstandenen Flatratetarifen dienen dazu, möglichst wenig real zu machen, insbesondere nicht in Kontakt mit anderen Menschen zu treten oder unterschiedliche Handlungen durchzuführen. Selbst innerhalb der elektronischen Unterhaltung, die ja schon lange vorher kritisiert wurde, haben sie zu einer einschränkenden Entwicklung geführt, weil viele insbesondere komplexere Inhalte und Spiele auf solchen Geräten schlicht nicht möglich sind. Stattdessen beschäftigten sich heute viele Leute fast ausschließlich mit Dingen, die früher als mini-Notlösungs-Zeitvertrieb galten, wenn gar nichts anderes ging und auch alle anderen Handlungen werden am Smartphone auf möglichst einfache, möglichst kleine, möglichst flüchtige/nebensächliche Schritte runtergebrochen. Eigentlich ist das komfortabel, damit man vieles nebenbei erledigen kann. Aber meiner Beobachtung nach gibt es bei vielen gar keine Hauptsache mehr, "neben" der sie solche Apps nutzen. Sondern die stellen die maximale Komplexität da, mit der die Leute überhaupt noch konfrontiert werden - und wenn das über Jahre in der Phase aktivsten Lernens geschieht,... Auch ein Hirn muss trainiert werden.


In meiner Jugendzeit haben wir aus Telefonzellen telefoniert wenn was wichtiges war.
Früher die ersten Handys haben mich echt kalt gelassen. 
Erst Smartphones fand ich interessanter und habe mir vor 4 Jahren mein erstes Smartphone gekauft.
Hauptsächlich nutze ich damit Whatsapp und Facebook.  RL Kontakte pflege ich genauso. Und kann es auch stundenlang aus oder mal zu Hause lassen.
Aber wenn ich manche sehe... laufen rum wie Zombies. Starren nur noch da drauf und nehmen von ihrer Umgebung nichts mehr wahr.
Oder  beim Auto fahren fummeln sie da dran rum und schreiben. Solchen Leuten sollte gleich der Lappen fürn Monat weggenommen werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. September 2018)

Viel schlimmere Strafe: Denen sollte das Smartphone für einen Monat weggenommen werden  .
Bei mir kam das mit dem Handy etwas früher, aber ich habe meine Freizeit auch nicht im näheren Umkreis von Telefonzellen verbracht. Wenn man mehrere km von der nächsten Telefoniermöglichkeit auf die falsche Art vom Rad steigt, ist ein Handy sicherlich die bessere Idee. Und sei es nur, damit bei Probeanrufen verdächtigerweise niemand rangeht.


----------



## RyzA (12. September 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Viel schlimmere Strafe: Denen sollte das Smartphone für einen Monat weggenommen werden  .


Der Führerschein tut noch mehr weh. Besonders dann wenn man ihn beruflich braucht.


----------



## remember5 (12. September 2018)

Hab damals diese Anne Will Sendung gesehen: YouTube

Seine ansichten wirken recht Radikal auf dem ersten Blick aber ich denke das er leider recht hat mit seinen Argumenten. Kann jedem die Sendung empfehlen.


----------

